# Buying into Spanish healthcare.



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I've searched a lot of posts and threads but could not find any conclusive info for my question. 

I'm disabled on a U.S.A. disability pension, but hold dual UK/US citizenship. My question is, if I become resident in Spain, can I join the Spanish healthcare system by paying a monthly fee? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes, but only after being legally resident in Spain for 12 months.

The scheme is called convenio especial and costs around 60€ per person per month (maybe more depending upon age?).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Yes, but only after being legally resident in Spain for 12 months.
> 
> The scheme is called convenio especial and costs around 60€ per person per month (maybe more depending upon age?).


60€ a month up to the age of 65 & 157€ a month thereafter


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Ok, thanks to you both!


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Can I just confirm that buying into the Convenio Especial is open to everyone, not just EU citizens?


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Cheers Infomaniac!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

infomaniac said:


> Can I just confirm that buying into the Convenio Especial is open to everyone, not just EU citizens?


yes, it's open to everyone


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

That's great-thanks a lot.


----------



## FrankensteinsBride (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm so surprised by the difference in health insurance costs in Spain as opposed to the US. Here in the US, a person might pay $600-700 per month for insurance, and still have a $5000 annual deductible to meet before anything is covered. Even then, there are high co-pays and dental usually isn't covered (separate policy). This is one of the reasons we're moving to Europe. Not to exploit medical services, but just to afford the insurance!


----------



## gm197 (Apr 22, 2012)

What about for Spanish citizens? I ask because I have US/ESP citizenship but I've never worked, paid taxes, etc in Spain. And what about advanced needs, like chemotherapy, specifically? I'm doing chemo in the states with a careful eye on what drugs are used for my situation over there.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gm197 said:


> What about for Spanish citizens? I ask because I have US/ESP citizenship but I've never worked, paid taxes, etc in Spain. And what about advanced needs, like chemotherapy, specifically? I'm doing chemo in the states with a careful eye on what drugs are used for my situation over there.


Spanish citizens automatically have access to healthcare (since Oct 2012) 

We have a member here who reclaimed Spanish nationality & moved to Spain a few years ago who has full access to Spanish healthcare.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

FrankensteinsBride said:


> I'm so surprised by the difference in health insurance costs in Spain as opposed to the US. Here in the US, a person might pay $600-700 per month for insurance, and still have a $5000 annual deductible to meet before anything is covered. Even then, there are high co-pays and dental usually isn't covered (separate policy). This is one of the reasons we're moving to Europe. Not to exploit medical services, but just to afford the insurance!


It's considerably cheaper here than it is in the UK too, although the difference is doubtless less great than it is between Spain and the US. We have private health insurance with no co-pays or deductibles and currently pay €60 per month each even though my husband is now over 65.

My brother in the UK has private health insurance via his employer's scheme and still ended up paying a thousand pounds towards the cost of recent spinal surgery because the company (BUPA, probably the largest provider in the UK) said the surgeon's fee for that particular operation was higher than they were prepared to pay, despite the surgeon being on their approved list). I have never come across that kind of attitude from our Spanish insurers, if the clinic, hospital or surgeon is on their approved list, then they pay with no quibbles.

An American couple own a holiday home very close to mine and they always have dental treatment during their stays here as it is so much cheaper for them, although they don't have a dental insurance policy here. The husband has even had a full set of implants.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Yup, many Americans don't realize how bad their "insurance run" healthcare system is compared to the so called "government run" healthcare systems in other countries. I paid $360 a month in the US for high deductible, crappy insurance. I pay $65 a month in Spain. Anytime I compare prices of treatments like MRIs or drugs between the two countries, Spain is usually 80% less even if I am paying out of pocket. I generally wait less for appointments in Spain, my one emergency room visit in Spain had me waiting 5 minutes, the quality of the doctors is the same, and there is way less paperwork to fill out in Spain. I can't think of a single "pro" to my decades of health care in the US.

The biggest joke is that many Republicans think 1. there was very little, if anything, wrong with the US health care system before Obama came along or 2. patients are to blame for US healthcare problems. 

"Instead, Huizenga (a Republican congressmen from my home state) says more responsibility needs to shift to the shoulders of patients to reduce costs. One way to do that is having them pay a bigger share of their medical expenses by increasing their insurance deductibles...."

Son's broken arm: Bill Huizenga says people must be responsible for own health care costs | MLive.com


----------



## gm197 (Apr 22, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> Spanish citizens automatically have access to healthcare (since Oct 2012)
> 
> We have a member here who reclaimed Spanish nationality & moved to Spain a few years ago who has full access to Spanish healthcare.


Do you know who it is? I have many questions..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gm197 said:


> Do you know who it is? I have many questions..


yes, it's AllHeart


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

skip o said:


> Yup, many Americans don't realize how bad their "insurance run" healthcare system is compared to the so called "government run" healthcare systems in other countries. I paid $360 a month in the US for high deductible, crappy insurance. I pay $65 a month in Spain. Anytime I compare prices of treatments like MRIs or drugs between the two countries, Spain is usually 80% less even if I am paying out of pocket. I generally wait less for appointments in Spain, my one emergency room visit in Spain had me waiting 5 minutes, the quality of the doctors is the same, and there is way less paperwork to fill out in Spain. I can't think of a single "pro" to my decades of health care in the US.
> 
> The biggest joke is that many Republicans think 1. there was very little, if anything, wrong with the US health care system before Obama came along or 2. patients are to blame for US healthcare problems.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid they do know how bad it is. I've lived here for 30 years now and every time even a sniff of single payer government health insurance is mentioned, the shouts of 'Socialism' (read; Communism!) ring out. As Brad Pitt said in the movie "Killing them softly" America is a business. And nothing is allowed to get in the way of business.

The U.S. is a Capatocracy (made that up all by myself!) 

U.S. Health Care from a Global Perspective - The Commonwealth Fund


----------



## michaelbr51 (Mar 12, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> It's considerably cheaper here than it is in the UK too, although the difference is doubtless less great than it is between Spain and the US. We have private health insurance with no co-pays or deductibles and currently pay €60 per month each even though my husband is now over 65.


Hi Lynn, thanks for sharing, I got a private insurance 2 years ago, and the cheapest that I found was 70, now that I'm over 65, it went up to 76, does your insurance includes hospitalization? Mine includes and has co-pay too, so I'm wondering if you mind to share which company you are using. I'm residing here for over a year, so I was thinking in applying for state owned insurance, but after reading some posts, it seems state owned is more expensive than the one that I have for age above 65 (I have Adesla with copay), so now I'm thinking in using Divina Pastora health insurance with no hospitalization, just doctors visit an labs with copay, and rely to state for emergencies only. Anyone knows if I can do that, use a private insurance just for doctors visit and labs and rely on state for emergencies only (ps: I don't have state health card).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

michaelbr51 said:


> Hi Lynn, thanks for sharing, I got a private insurance 2 years ago, and the cheapest that I found was 70, now that I'm over 65, it went up to 76, does your insurance includes hospitalization? Mine includes and has co-pay too, so I'm wondering if you mind to share which company you are using. I'm residing here for over a year, so I was thinking in applying for state owned insurance, but after reading some posts, it seems state owned is more expensive than the one that I have for age above 65 (I have Adesla with copay), so now I'm thinking in using Divina Pastora health insurance with no hospitalization, just doctors visit an labs with copay, and rely to state for emergencies only. Anyone knows if I can do that, use a private insurance just for doctors visit and labs and rely on state for emergencies only (ps: I don't have state health card).


If you were admitted to state hospital for_ a genuine emergency_ they would (almost certainly) treat you - but you would have to pay for it.

I've heard of cases where a credit card is demanded before any treatment is given - & also where that treatment would have cost less in a private hospital.

And don't forget, hospital treatment isn't only for emergencies. 

At least if you pay into the convenio especial you are secure in the fact that _everything _is covered.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

michaelbr51 said:


> Hi Lynn, thanks for sharing, I got a private insurance 2 years ago, and the cheapest that I found was 70, now that I'm over 65, it went up to 76, does your insurance includes hospitalization? Mine includes and has co-pay too, so I'm wondering if you mind to share which company you are using. I'm residing here for over a year, so I was thinking in applying for state owned insurance, but after reading some posts, it seems state owned is more expensive than the one that I have for age above 65 (I have Adesla with copay), so now I'm thinking in using Divina Pastora health insurance with no hospitalization, just doctors visit an labs with copay, and rely to state for emergencies only. Anyone knows if I can do that, use a private insurance just for doctors visit and labs and rely on state for emergencies only (ps: I don't have state health card).


I'm afraid the company we use (Prevision Médica) would be no use to you as you are in Barcelona and the company only covers Málaga province and part of Córdoba province in Andalucia. Also, it is only so cheap for my husband as we had the policy for several years before he turned 65, whereas anyone applying for new cover who was already 65 or over would have to pay a much higher premium. Sorry, but thats the way it is.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

FrankensteinsBride said:


> I'm so surprised by the difference in health insurance costs in Spain as opposed to the US. Here in the US, a person might pay $600-700 per month for insurance, and still have a $5000 annual deductible to meet before anything is covered. Even then, there are high co-pays and dental usually isn't covered (separate policy). This is one of the reasons we're moving to Europe. Not to exploit medical services, but just to afford the insurance!


The main reason (at the time) that we didn't retire to the USA.


----------



## michaelbr51 (Mar 12, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> If you were admitted to state hospital for_ a genuine emergency_ they would (almost certainly) treat you - but you would have to pay for it.
> 
> I've heard of cases where a credit card is demanded before any treatment is given - & also where that treatment would have cost less in a private hospital.
> 
> ...


Thanks xabiachica for your input, I'll keep my health insurance for now, after moving to Valencia, I'll see what's available there.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

infomaniac said:


> Can I just confirm that buying into the Convenio Especial is open to everyone, not just EU citizens?




Just picked up this thread. Yes, anyone with Spain residence for a consecutive twelve months can purchase this. We live in Aragon and have had this program for two years now and are very pleased. We are both US citizens


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Elyles said:


> Just picked up this thread. Yes, anyone with Spain residence for a consecutive twelve months can purchase this. We live in Aragon and have had this program for two years now and are very pleased. We are both US citizens
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Not available in Extremadura


----------



## lamujer (Sep 23, 2016)

Does the Convenio Especial meet the medical insurance requirement for renewing a non-lucrative visa? 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lamujer said:


> Does the Convenio Especial meet the medical insurance requirement for renewing a non-lucrative visa?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


:welcome:

Yes it must - it's full coverage in the state system, with no exclusions - so better coverage than any private insurance.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

lamujer said:


> Does the Convenio Especial meet the medical insurance requirement for renewing a non-lucrative visa?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk




Yes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lamujer (Sep 23, 2016)

Elyles said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply--does the government require repatriation insurance as well if you switch from private to public health insurance after one year of residence?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

lamujer said:


> Thanks for your reply--does the government require repatriation insurance as well if you switch from private to public health insurance after one year of residence?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk




?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Elyles said:


> *?*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That was my thought as well, but I didn't know if it was an American thing.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> That was my thought as well, but I didn't know if it was an American thing.


It is an American thing. Any insurance they have needs to include repatriation to USA when they die.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> It is an American thing. Any insurance they have needs to include repatriation to USA when they die.




Bull. I'm American and I have no idea what you are talking about and, I am on the Convenio Especial. I think it is a British Brexit issue....Touché 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

lamujer said:


> Thanks for your reply--does the government require repatriation insurance as well if you switch from private to public health insurance after one year of residence?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk




I had no idea what you were talking about so I simply looked it up and the answer is no. Of course, when I croak, I will be toasted and tossed or flushed here. Someone even had the audacity to say it was an American thing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lamujer (Sep 23, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> It is an American thing. Any insurance they have needs to include repatriation to USA when they die.


As well as having medical repatriation and evacuation to home country coverage to satisfy the visa requirements. This is covered with private insurance, not sure how to meet these requirements if you switch to public insurance after one year of residence. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Elyles said:


> Bull. I'm American and I have no idea what you are talking about and, I am on the Convenio Especial
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Do you seriously not know what I'm talking about or is it your experience that you don't need repatriation on your private insurance?

I recently read that it was required but I guess the article could have been wrong.

When you first came and had private cover, did you not need it then?


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Do you seriously not know what I'm talking about or is it your experience that you don't need repatriation on your private insurance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Never required of us. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

lamujer said:


> As well as having medical repatriation and evacuation to home country coverage to satisfy the visa requirements. This is covered with private insurance, not sure how to meet these requirements if you switch to public insurance after one year of residence.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk




I guess our private coverage had it but I paid no attention. Used Sanitas. The public insurance doesn't have it. Strange requirement. Is this new? And too, We have no visa because my wife obtained her German citizenship prior to arrival and with me as her spouse, we are both EU citizens. None of my American friends have been required to have it though. I wonder if it is part of Trump's America First concept, keeping the funeral business in the US?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lamujer (Sep 23, 2016)

Elyles said:


> I guess our private coverage had it but I paid no attention. Used Sanitas. The public insurance doesn't have it. Strange requirement. Is this new? And too, We have no visa because my wife obtained her German citizenship prior to arrival and with me as her spouse, we are both EU citizens. None of my American friends have been required to have it though. I wonder if it is part of Trump's America First concept, keeping the funeral business in the US?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The medical insurance requirement recently changed for new visas. Previously they would accept travel insurance, but now it has to be medical insurance that includes repatriation, etc.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

lamujer said:


> The medical insurance requirement recently changed for new visas. Previously they would accept travel insurance, but now it has to be medical insurance that includes repatriation, etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk




The US Embassy in Barcelona has a website with an officer assigned to expats. Ask them about this and how it might apply to the Convenio Especial after a year.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lamujer (Sep 23, 2016)

Elyles said:


> The US Embassy in Barcelona has a website with an officer assigned to expats. Ask them about this and how it might apply to the Convenio Especial after a year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did not know that--Thank you!

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

lamujer said:


> Did not know that--Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk




On moving here we saw an obscure article saying that we needed a Spanish government form to get our personal items through customs. We called every Spanish Embassy in the US and none knew what we were talking about. We called the Embassy in Barcelona and they immediately hooked us up. ,


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

You would only need repatriation cover if you wanted your remains returned to the US. For visas, though, it is often a requirement - but beware what 'repatriation' actually means in any policy, because it can relate to returning you to the US if you have a serious illness (always read the small print).

Thus repatriation cover once you have your visa and have established residence in Spain is an individual decision.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

EverHopeful said:


> You would only need repatriation cover if you wanted your remains returned to the US. For visas, though, it is often a requirement - but beware what 'repatriation' actually means in any policy, because it can relate to returning you to the US if you have a serious illness (always read the small print).
> 
> Thus repatriation cover once you have your visa and have established residence in Spain is an individual decision.




THAT makes sense. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

